# FILL UP YOUR GAS TANKS!!!!



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Fill up your gas tanks tonight!! They are saying that gas prices are going to go up like 20-30 cents tomorrow!


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

_*YIKES! I'm so happy I have a small car! *_


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

How much did your gas prices go up today? I think around my area its about 10 cents.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks we filled up Sunday because we thought it would go up, I think it is up to around $2.80 a gallon here in Illinois at the moment. Our tank holds 64 gallons and to fill up these days is very painful indeed.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't checked what the prices are today (still a little too early) but yesterday regular unleaded was between $2.49-2.59.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

oh !  Thant sound pretty cheap to us right now . Were at around $3.09







and climbing







it's pretty scary


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hubby and I went out around 11pm last night to fill up. thanks to your message! We are keeping our fingers crossed for the prices NOT to overly inflate...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I filled up and it was $2.75 for the super premium.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

filled up today at 2.29 for regular


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 30 2005, 03:19 PM
> *filled up today at 2.29 for regular
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I WISH!!!







It hasn't been that low here in a couple of months!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I haven't been out of my house today...yet...but last night, regular was $2.79, then $2.89, and $2.99 - $3.09 for premium. I get so angry when I talk about this gas issue...I had nother thread on it before, where I predicted $3.00 per gallon!!! It will probably end up being $4.00.







I know atleast one person getting rich from this gas scheme...oh yes, never talk about politics or religion!!! Never mind







!

~Elegant


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 30 2005, 03:44 PM
> *I filled up and it was $2.75 for the super premium.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Gee Joe you are very lucky it is that price there, ours is very high here, but spare a thought for the poor Aussies who are paying something like $1.30 per litre which when converted to the gallon is $5.90 per gallon.  When we converted to Metric in Australia gas became available by the liter instead of gallons.
The United States is still relatively cheap in comparison so far.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We filled both vehicles up Monday morning for $2.38. Today it had gone up to $2.59. A 21 cent increase overnight!







(for regular unleaded)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

K/C's mom, I paid more than you for the _regular_ It was about $60. :new_Eyecrazy: My car's almost empty and I will have to buy gas tomorrow before work







So much for saving up for my vacation next month


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it just me or does it depend on the BRAND of gas....??







It seems as though the Exxon's around me raised their prices 20 cents and the other ones are 20 cents less... ummm....







BTW... the same place I listed yesterday... the gas was $2.79 for super on monday, tues $2.89... and today... $2.99 -_-


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I keep forgetting to check the gas prices. I will make sure I do so sometime today.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They just announced that the white house is releasing some oil from the reserve so hopefully that will helpe to lower the gas prices.

I was planning on going to the AMA dog show the weekend of Sept 9th but now I'm rethinking if I should go. I just don't know.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We went from around $2.55 to $2.89 now. I am planning on taking the kids to water country Friday one last time before it closes for the season. Gas is outrageous, I hate to think how much I will use Friday.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here in Miami Beach I paid $2.99 for regular today... I tried to go to this cheaper place that was $2.77 but they were OUT of gas... sigh. I could fuel my car with MILK for cheaper!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 31 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I could fuel my car with MILK for cheaper!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Your thought reminded me of an e-mail I got a few years back...



You think a gallon of gas is expensive????????

Diet Snapple 16 oz. $1.29 $10.32 per gallon
Gatorade 20 oz. $1.59 $10.17 per gallon
Ocean Spray 16 oz. $1.25 $10.00 per gallon
Brake Fluid 12 oz. $3.15 $33.60 per gallon
Vick's Nyquil 6 oz. $8.35 $178.13 per gallon
Pepto Bismal 4 oz. $3.85 $123.20 per gallon
Whiteout 7 oz. $1.39 $25.42 per gallon
Scope 1.5 oz. $.99 $84.48 per gallon

And this is the real kicker ....

Evian Water 9 oz. for $1.49 $21.19 per gallon, for water and 
the buyers don't even know the source!

So, the next time you are at the pump, be glad your car does'nt run on 
Scope, Whiteout, or worse yet, Pepto Bismal or Nyquil ! !
Hope this will ease the pain of your next trip to the pump ! !


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can go to http://gasbuddy.com/ to find the cheapest gas prices in your area. It's between $2.45 and 2.99 here in Raleigh today.

They are also predicting a big increase in home heating costs this winter, too. Natural gas customers will have to pay 30% more than last year!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I filled my Explorer up Monday $2.46 gal. Today (wed) I had 3/4 tank and decided to keep it full. OMG, I paid $3.01 for regular.

My DH works for the city and he was told today that our local distributor was about out of gas. I don't know about you guys, but I'm old enough to remember the long gas lines. Are we headed there again? Dang hope not!!! Hate to say it, but will pay the price as long as I can get it....I have to get to work.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I knew I should have filled up yesterday!!!!!! Prices in Naperville (30 miles west of Chicago) jumped from $2.69 yesterday to $3.30 today for regular!! Which means that the City of Chicago will probably be close to $4.00 for regular!







Bush better hurry up and get those reserves released!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Our gas, that went from 2.38 to 2.59 in one day...went up to 2.77 today! For regular!!
They said that the neighboring town is out of regular unleaded...and they don't when they will get more in! What happens if we run OUT of gas?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Gas is high here too. I paid $2.79 last Friday and I hate to see how high it is today. Thank goodness it takes me about 2 weeks to go through a tank of gas. I use to just run errands and not even think about gas, but now I am planning every trip...trying to get as much in as possible.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Aug 31 2005, 01:58 PM
> *I knew I should have filled up yesterday!!!!!!  Prices in Naperville (30 miles west of Chicago) jumped from $2.69 yesterday to $3.30 today for regular!!  Which means that the City of Chicago will probably be close to $4.00 for regular!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just realized you were from Naperville, I went to my nieces wedding there on July 31 st. I loved it there, downtown Naperville is so nice and it was all lit up at 10 pm at night when we went through it. It was so nice to see people out and about at that time of night enjoying themselves







She was married at the chapel at the Naperville Settlement, I wish I could have stayed longer and checked out the place more









OK, back on topic







I filled my tank on Sunday for $2.51 a gallon and today it was $2.89 most places, but I was able to find a Shell station selling it for $2.67 a gallon and so I filled it up again. I sure hope the prices stop rising now that Bush has let go of some of the reserves


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Aug 31 2005, 03:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just realized you were from Naperville, I went to my nieces wedding there on July 31 st. I loved it there, downtown Naperville is so nice and it was all lit up at 10 pm at night when we went through it. It was so nice to see people out and about at that time of night enjoying themselves







She was married at the chapel at the Naperville Settlement, I wish I could have stayed longer and checked out the place more









OK, back on topic







I filled my tank on Sunday for $2.51 a gallon and today it was $2.89 most places, but I was able to find a Shell station selling it for $2.67 a gallon and so I filled it up again. I sure hope the prices stop rising now that Bush has let go of some of the reserves








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95831
[/B][/QUOTE]

Its such a small world isn't it! Naperville is a fun place, downtown is great with lots of things to do, places to shop and tons of restaurants. The River Walk is great too. The Settlement Chapel is so beautiful, I've been to many weddings there. You'll have to come back and stay awhile!









I just heard on the news that gas in Atlanta is $4.65 for regular!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

On Sunday, I got the gas at $2.59 for regular. At 9am this morning, it jumped to $3.09. Although a friend called and said she had found it for $2.89, but they were out of regular, so she got mid grade for $2.99. 
I don't know about the rest of you, but I am SCARED to death. This will cause the prices of everything to go up. Not being wealthy, I am having to think about whether preschool will be as big a benefit as the cost, when you consider paying the tuition, and then taking to and picking up from. Keep in mind, my 2nd grader rides the bus, so we don't even have to get out for him. But when preschool starts Sep.12, I will have to make the trip 2xday 5 days per week. We go through approx. 1 tank of gas a week, and I don't go anywhere during the week?!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I can't believe all this is happening.....I topped off my tank at 1:00 today @ $3.01 gal. , @ 5:00 night it's $3.50 gal. for regular. We only have 4 stations in town now with gas and you can only get $20.00 at a time. And the 4 that have gas, have not been contacted when the trucks will be here for a delivery. Our running around has come to a hault !!

I know I'm bless, atleast I have a home and bed to go to.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

On Monday I got ethanol gas for $2.53, regular at the time was $2.59. I looked tonight and ethanol was $2.89 and regualr was $2.99. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Isnt this whole gas thing price inflation? Shouldnt they be only raising the gas when they refill their stations? :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 31 2005, 10:18 PM
> *Isnt this whole gas thing price inflation?  Shouldnt they be only raising the gas when they refill their stations? :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95920*


[/QUOTE]
There is now a shortage of gas b/c of Katrina. A lot of the plants have been closed down.

$3.45 for regular today...ouch -_-


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They just said that because of Katrina that the refineries that refine 10% of the US gas had to be closed down. They should have most of the refineries back up by this weekend or next week. So the price inflation is just temporary.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Today... super gas at my usual place is $3.19...







monday i got gas for $2.79.... 

Lets just say.. i DO NOT put the air on in the car and I dont drive crazy with exceleration.... (I drive a corvette and its manual... sooo if I drive crazy... there goes the gas..







) every little bit helps.

The Super Wawa's near my house are about 20 cents cheaper than the regular gas stations... such as exxon. I dunno about all the other states but on our parkway and expressway... the gas stations can only raise their prices once a week... thursdays (I believe it is)... sooo can you image how cheap their gas is right now!!! I heard people wait in line forever at those! I hope they dont run out of gas..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I just received this in my email today. Just thought I would share it.



> IT HAS BEEN CALCULATED THAT IF EVERYONE IN THE UNITED STATES AND
> CANADA  DID NOT PURCHASE A DROP OF GASOLINE FOR ONE DAY AND ALL AT THE SAME TIME, THE OIL COMPANIES WOULD CHOKE ON THEIR STOCKPILES.
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME IT WOULD HIT THE ENTIRE INDUSTRY WITH A NET LOSS OF
> ...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> White House: Gas costs to rise further
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - White House economic adviser Ben Bernanke said on Thursday U.S. gasoline prices will likely rise further because of system disruptions following Hurricane Katrina, but will drop when supply lines return to normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 1 2005, 09:24 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



White House: Gas costs to rise further

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - White House economic adviser Ben Bernanke said on Thursday U.S. gasoline prices will likely rise further because of system disruptions following Hurricane Katrina, but will drop when supply lines return to normal.

"There is a supply problem; there's been a reduction in the amount of gasoline available. People still want to drive, so the price is going to go up," Bernanke, chairman of President George W. Bush's Council of Economic Advisers, said on C-SPAN television.

Click to expand...

*<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96016
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's not that people so much _want_ to drive, as that they _have_ to drive to get to work and function in America. He should not make it sound so much like we are driving frivolously despite the complaining about the prices. Most don't have a choice. -_-


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That true even here in tornoto, I can not speak for other areas but we have to drive to get to certain areas as the busses and trains all go in to the down town core area. They don't think of the remote area were now all the businesses are because of lower taxes. 
So everyone is driving on the highway casue to take the bus would be like three hours or more for me to ge to work. Sorry I would rather drive. We have the same issue here to the highways are over packed. They can not see the bigger picture. Sure i would love to take the tain to work it just is not going to happen.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I live in suburbia--there are no buses! Trust me, if we had them, I would use them!

I use AOL and today when I signed on, there was a picture of a gas station whose prices had gone up to $5 a gallon!







I couldn't bring myself to read the story--it just makes me so mad!

And the scary thing is that the US's gas prices are still some of the cheapest in the world?!?!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Katrina isn't the only factor in the high gas prices. The bigger problem as it seems to me is that our government has not forced the oil industry to build more refineries. Why would they....they are all oil men making tons and tons of money. If we had more refineries spread out across the nation we could refine the oil coming in from overseas into gas. I don't know if the Gulf is the only place that crude oil comes into from overseas, maybe someone on the forum knows. That being said if there aren't other ports for tankers to drop off the crude oil for refining, that is just crazy! Why would we count on one port for imports? Like I said, maybe there are other places crude oil is taken to. The oil companies are making money hand over fist because of the lack of refineries, it all boils down to supply and demand. JMHO


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Mimi--I agree with you! IMO, it all has a lot to do with the leader of our country. I am not turning this into a political debate, but the way I see it, he is filling his pockets with $$ off of this.

I wonder if gas prices would have gone down if Kerry would have been elected?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 1 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Mimi--I agree with you!  IMO, it all has a lot to do with the leader of our country.  I am not turning this into a political debate, but the way I see it, he is filling his pockets with $$ off of this.
> 
> I wonder if gas prices would have gone down if Kerry would have been elected?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96092*


[/QUOTE]


Nichole, you are right on the money







It's too bad that we'll never know what the outcome could have been......


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

<span style="color:blue">Yesterday the price here for premium was $3.09. I don't even want to look at what it will go to today. It is rediculous that they are already raising prices, because the gas we are pumping today they bought at a lower price. Also, even though Bush has released oil reserves the problem is that oil has not yet been refined and the refineries that do that are either trashed from the hurricane or missing! I really don't understand why our country doesn't have "reserves" ready to pump instead of waiting to be refined!!!??? Why isn't he asking people to conserve? Why are people driving huge SUVs and vehicles like Hummers? I get so angry







when I see ONE person in a huge truck all by themselves driving around!!!







I'm really worried that our country is going to see rioting, martial law, or worse! I definitely don't want to get political here, it's just that sometimes I wonder if things aren't ALLOWED to happen to achieve a certain outcome, and yes I too wonder if things would be different under another leader!







Yesterday my husband called and said he was getting off an hour early and was coming home before going to his second job. We talked about the price of gas and I told him I didn't think it was wise to come home for only 1/2 an hour before he had to be at his other job, that it would waste gas and we couldn't afford to do that! By the way, my husband is one of the unfortunate ones who has to go and fight this oil war! He as been to Iraq once already, and we found out last week he will be going back soon. When he signed up 26 years ago he NEVER thought he would be fighting in a war like this! Also, this job doesn't pay enough, so he must work a second job in the evenings, and I don't even want to think about the price of gas going higher, although I'm pretty sure it will!!! Things are really tight right now! I am very worried about ALL of us! Things are sure to get worse before they get better!







</span>


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, the gas went from $2.99 yesterday to $3.33 today for regular. I ABOUT DIED when I saw the price. Of course, TODAY was payday, not yesterday.....and I didn't even think about filling up....today it cost me just about $70.00. :new_Eyecrazy: (YES I DO drive an SUV, but I have a family to cater to.) I remember the year my daughter was born, at the gas station around the corner from my where I used to live, gas was .89 a gallon. I can't beileve it was only 6 years ago. It's absolutely outragous!! I WISH I didn't have to drive. But I live in a rural area (we're talking feilds and cows here) and there are no buses.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

We're out of gas around here. Btw, I'm in northeast Miss near Tupelo, they're telling us that it may be a week before they get any more gas around here.


----------



## Princess'sMom (Jul 23, 2005)

<span style="color:blue">I remeber when gas was .88 cents a gallon! It was only a few years ago. I don't have a problem with those who drive SUVs and have to drive around a family, although I have a sedan that seats 5 comfortably, and it is taking $38.00 to fill it up. That is a lot less than $70.00. I think that if people are going to have SUVs they need to have a second, smaller, more gas effient car to drive around in when they are by themselves. I know for some that is not possible because they can only afford one vehicle. People who don't have bus service and are far from other services are the exception. There are a lot of individuals who could drive something that uses less gas but choose not to!







</span>


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlebit279_@Sep 1 2005, 05:42 PM
> *We're out of gas around here. Btw, I'm in northeast Miss near Tupelo, they're telling us that it may be a week before they get any more gas around here.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is just plain scary, I guess we are lucky up here in the Midwest, most of our gas comes from Canada. I was just a child during the shortages of the 70's. I think it is just pathetic that we have come so far with technology and other advancements over the last 30+ years - but we could very possibly be on the brink of a gas shortage?








Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't imagine what would happen if we ran out of gas...that is just so unimaginable to me!







I have heard rumors that we are close to it in our area. But there have been lots of rumors lately.

Gas here hit $2.99 today. For our area, that is UNREAL. We are in a very low cost of living area!

We drive 10 year old Ford Explorer and a five year old mini-van. The Explorer guzzles gas, so I am driving that...I only go about two miles round trip to the schools and my house, a few more miles if I go to church or the grocery...but I don't have to drive nearly as much as my husband. The van gets better mileage, and he is driving almost 100 miles round trip a day. It is KILLING our wallets! The Explorer is paid off, and we really don't need another car payment. The van has less than a year before it is paid off, so we can't dump it right now either. We decided that right now, we would just be trading a gas payment for a car payment...so we are going to do what we can to keep up with the gas prices...
It is very stressful to me though, as we have TONS of debt, and this is not helping me deal with it. -_-


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I noticed tonight that gas is up to $3.19 for regular today. That is up 20 cents since yesterday.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yup, ours went up again too tonight.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Sep 1 2005, 06:54 PM
> *I think it is just pathetic that we have come so far with technology and other advancements over the last 30+ years -  but we could very possibly be on the brink of a gas shortage?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I was just saying that to my mom the other day! Unbelievable!

I feel pretty lucky so far...my husband rides with another guy to work and he pays him $15 a week (it works out great too because the man passes our house so it isn't out of his way, so he get some money towards gas and we don't have an extra bill). Since I don't work, I really don't go anywhere so I fill up about every two weeks.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

super is now $3.35 at my gas station...


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

We need to build more refineries!! Better yet drill in Alaska!
I remember when we were kids driving to Florida from Maine and all the refineries through New York & Mass now they are all gone. The "tree huggers" refuse to let new refineries be built.









Gas here in my neck of the woods is $3.19gal







and the pumps are so old that we have signs on the pumps to let us know to double the amount the pump says.








Imagine that when they built the pumps they could'nt even imagine having to make the amount register this high.
Its getting pretty scarey.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Gas here is $3.15 for unleaded today, but looking on the bright side, we are blessed to have cars that we can drive and gas to put them in when others have no gas right now or who don't even own a car and have to depend on other means to get around.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

it was 2.29 tuesday, 2.79 wednesday, 2.99 thursday, 3.19 this morning, my dad drives a gas tanker for a living, he said two of the major pipelines feeding the east coast are operating at about 50-60% capacity, he told me to fill up because there would be shortages and outages on the east coast, they are already putting stations around here on allotments, they get what they get, nothing more

the station I stopped at this morning didnt have the #3 for the 3 dollar mark so they covered their price signs on the road with trashbags, didnt know what it was till i got to the pump


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are talking about possibly having to shut down schools if we are not delivered some gas this weekend. The buses won't be able to run.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 2 2005, 08:10 AM
> *They are talking about possibly having to shut down schools if we are not delivered some gas this weekend. The buses won't be able to run.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Will you still get paid?









~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Sep 2 2005, 10:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you still get paid?









~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96437
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, I am assuming it would count like incement weather days. 
We are on salary, so teachers would still get paid. Janitors, secretaries etc.....I don't know about them.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Sep 2 2005, 07:48 AM
> *We need to build more refineries!! Better yet drill in Alaska!
> I remember when we were kids driving to Florida from Maine and all the refineries through New York & Mass now they are all gone. The "tree huggers" refuse to let new refineries be built.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It's not the "tree huggers" keeping refineries from being built, it's the oil industry, they are making money hand over fist. It is all about supply and demand. If you don't have enough refineries to refine oil, whether its drilled in the Gulf or drilled in the Middle East you can't have a large enough supply to fill the demand which in turn drives the prices up. If you had enough refineries we could turn millions of gallons of crude oil into gas and there would be a large enough supply to drive down the price of gas. So, that being said, the oil industry likes making money! Our government could demand that more refineries be built but just like the oil industry, Bush, Cheney and many other top gov. officials are old oil men. I'm not saying it is only the Bush administration, there are oil men in all of them, its just that this one seems to stick out like a really sore thumb. JMHO! sorry its so long!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

It's not the "tree huggers" keeping refineries from being built, it's the oil industry, they are making money hand over fist. It is all about supply and demand. If you don't have enough refineries to refine oil, whether its drilled in the Gulf or drilled in the Middle East you can't have a large enough supply to fill the demand which in turn drives the prices up. If you had enough refineries we could turn millions of gallons of crude oil into gas and there would be a large enough supply to drive down the price of gas. So, that being said, the oil industry likes making money! Our government could demand that more refineries be built but just like the oil industry, Bush, Cheney and many other top gov. officials are old oil men. I'm not saying it is only the Bush administration, there are oil men in all of them, its just that this one seems to stick out like a really sore thumb. JMHO! sorry its so long!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96478
[/QUOTE]


Well said... preach on!!!!

How about voting in a poor democrat for president- i'd run, only problem is that I'm not old enough! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> It's not the "tree huggers" keeping refineries from being built, it's the oil industry, they are making money hand over fist. It is all about supply and demand. If you don't have enough refineries to refine oil, whether its drilled in the Gulf or drilled in the Middle East you can't have a large enough supply to fill the demand which in turn drives the prices up. If you had enough refineries we could turn millions of gallons of crude oil into gas and there would be a large enough supply to drive down the price of gas. So, that being said, the oil industry likes making money! Our government could demand that more refineries be built but just like the oil industry, Bush, Cheney and many other top gov. officials are old oil men. I'm not saying it is only the Bush administration, there are oil men in all of them, its just that this one seems to stick out like a really sore thumb. JMHO! sorry its so long!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96478



Well said... preach on!!!!

How about voting in a poor democrat for president- i'd run, only problem is that I'm not old enough! :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96638
[/QUOTE]

I'd vote for you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> by Scottchelf:
> Well said... preach on!!!!
> 
> How about voting in a poor democrat for president- i'd run, only problem is that I'm not old enough!   :new_Eyecrazy:[/B]



This is part of the problem with our current federal administration...our leader himself has never lived even in the middle class, let alone the poverty level. I just don't see how he can even empathize with the loss these people are feeling or even the pain middle class America feels as they fill up their gas tanks. He has never been in our shoes. -_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 3 2005, 12:32 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



by Scottchelf:
Well said... preach on!!!!

How about voting in a poor democrat for president- i'd run, only problem is that I'm not old enough!   :new_Eyecrazy:

Click to expand...

*
This is part of the problem with our current federal administration...our leader himself has never lived even in the middle class, let alone the poverty level. I just don't see how he can even empathize with the loss these people are feeling or even the pain middle class America feels as they fill up their gas tanks. He has never been in our shoes. -_-
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96687
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's a good point about Pres. Bush, but there are some people who, even though born wealthy, just have that philanthropic spirit within them and they have an understanding of people's needs and do things to help them. I know people like that and the things they have done for people less fortunate brings tears to my eyes to even think about it. Just one example of many is when the year 2000 rolled in and this one very wealthy person could have had a big bash but instead did this:

She had a Habitat for Humanity party and took a huge warehouse she owned and had a party there were we built several walls of a house for Habitat. It was one of the most incredible evenings I've ever spent. I just don't think Pres. Bush is that kind of person.

Oh.... and when she moved in to her mansion a few years ago she felt sort of guilty for having so much so she personally bought and paid for 5 Habitat houses..... We need a President with a heart like she has....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

around here, gas is going to be $3.50/gallon by next week. right now its like 2.99 or something. soo, in the next few months we're thinking about trading in our expedition to see if we can get the ford escape hybrid. cynthia wanted to wait longer---because we have 0% apr and we might not get that deal again. but whats it going to hurt if we try, you know? its going to be sad getting such a small car







if only they had expeditions that ran on water. LOL. i can get water for 96 cents per gallon. lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 3 2005, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is part of the problem with our current federal administration...our leader himself has never lived even in the middle class, let alone the poverty level. I just don't see how he can even empathize with the loss these people are feeling or even the pain middle class America feels as they fill up their gas tanks. He has never been in our shoes. -_-
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96687
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's a good point about Pres. Bush, but there are some people who, even though born wealthy, just have that philanthropic spirit within them and they have an understanding of people's needs and do things to help them. I know people like that and the things they have done for people less fortunate brings tears to my eyes to even think about it. Just one example of many is when the year 2000 rolled in and this one very wealthy person could have had a big bash but instead did this:

She had a Habitat for Humanity party and took a huge warehouse she owned and had a party there were we built several walls of a house for Habitat. It was one of the most incredible evenings I've ever spent. I just don't think Pres. Bush is that kind of person.

Oh.... and when she moved in to her mansion a few years ago she felt sort of guilty for having so much so she personally bought and paid for 5 Habitat houses..... We need a President with a heart like she has....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96688
[/B][/QUOTE]


What a wonderful giving spirit!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Sep 2 2005, 08:48 AM
> *We need to build more refineries!! Better yet drill in Alaska!
> I remember when we were kids driving to Florida from Maine and all the refineries through New York & Mass now they are all gone. The "tree huggers" refuse to let new refineries be built.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness - I cannot believe someone would write this. I don't particularly want to start an argument, but there is no way that I can sit here and let someone casually talk about drilling one of the last untouched areas of the planet! 
What is wrong with you?!

I am English, and we are much heavier users of energy than the rest of Europe, but the United States is one of the heaviest polluters in the modern world. Everywhere else people manage with smaller cars and much higher gas prices. Please don't start buying second, smaller cars if you don't absolutely NEED two cars. Have one smaller, more economically friendly car.

Don't you realize that if we carry on like this lots of us will end up below sea level due to global warming? Try and watch the Discovery Channel every now and then!

Under these circumstances I am thoroghly ashamed of myself that I am not better about driving less and walking more/ turning off lights and recycling myself.
The US has 5% of the world's population and uses 20% of the world's resources - and the average American uses twice as much energy as the average European on a daily basis.

In this argument I am firmly on the side of the so called 'tree huggers' and if all of us were a little more aware, we would leave our children a much cleaner and stronger world. I am going to 

I realize that this will not be a popular argument, but I find the above statement so outrageous that I don't mind how upset people get with me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey+Sep 3 2005, 03:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness - I cannot believe someone would write this. I don't particularly want to start an argument, but there is no way that I can sit here and let someone casually talk about drilling one of the last untouched areas of the planet! 
What is wrong with you?!

I am English, and we are much heavier users of energy than the rest of Europe, but the United States is one of the heaviest polluters in the modern world. Everywhere else people manage with smaller cars and much higher gas prices. Please don't start buying second, smaller cars if you don't absolutely NEED two cars. Have one smaller, more economically friendly car.

Don't you realize that if we carry on like this lots of us will end up below sea level due to global warming? Try and watch the Discovery Channel every now and then!

Under these circumstances I am thoroghly ashamed of myself that I am not better about driving less and walking more/ turning off lights and recycling myself.
The US has 5% of the world's population and uses 20% of the world's resources - and the average American uses twice as much energy as the average European on a daily basis.

In this argument I am firmly on the side of the so called 'tree huggers' and if all of us were a little more aware, we would leave our children a much cleaner and stronger world. I am going to 

I realize that this will not be a popular argument, but I find the above statement so outrageous that I don't mind how upset people get with me!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96719
[/B][/QUOTE]

Don't feel alone.... I agree with you!! I remember being in Europe many years ago and the gas prices were so high and everyone drove small cars. The trend started here in the U.S. for a while and then when gas got cheaper the cars just kept getting bigger and bigger......


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When I was in China, everyone rode bikes and instead of traffic jams, they had bike jams. Can you even imagine that here in the US? 

When I was in Scandinavia, most everyone rode bikes as well and the population was something like 85% smokers, but they were so healthy because of all the bike riding!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Vicki & Audra:

I agree with this statement--- I am not personally for drilling oil anywhere in the U.S.

Let's think about this a minute- Union Underwear, and many fabrication industries are shipping there labor overseas. Why? Because the cost of labor is much cheaper over there. Then they ship the material back to America to sell. Sure this benefits "The BIG Man" but we as Americans benefit from it to because the prices for a pair of underwear is not as high. 

Let's relate this to oil.

Oil can be drilled overseas and labor, even though gas is expensive, would be much more expensive if done in our country.

I don't drive much anymore due to the rising cost of gasoline.

I had 1/4 tank of gas in my van last Sunday. I put $20.00 gas, which caused my tank to be just a "smigin" above 3/4 tank. That 3/4 tank lasted me til this morning, and I put $16.00 in, a whooping 5 gallons, and that raised my tank back to the 3/4 level. I am planning on this lasting me until next weekend. 

I've put a halt on all unnecessary driving in our household. We drive to & from work only, then while we're in town, we will stop at the grocery store IF we need anything, and we get everything during that trip, whether or not we need it. Doing this cuts down on the number of trips to the grocery "while we're in town". 

Instead of going to the post office to mail letters, we slap a stamp on the enevelop and put it out front in the mailbox. I'll stop by the post office once a week, which is on the way to the babysitters, to check the p.o box. During this trip I will drop off any mail if I have any to go out. Also, internet pay has helped with having to go to the post office as much!

My wife has signed up for direct pay, where her employer automatically d/p her check in the bank. This has cut down our trips to the bank to once every 2 weeks, because my employer doesn't offer it. 

Just little things can make a difference.

I've got a rather large yard. Instead of mowing every 5 days, I mow now just once a week. Even though my lawn mower or weedeater is not hard on gas, I'll bet you that I've saved from having to drive to the gas station, which saves gas, and have saved 2 five gallon containers worth of gas by changing my habits. Now consider a 5-gallon container @2.999, that's $15.00- I've saved two trips, making mowing expenses $30.00 cheaper, plus the time & money saved by not going to the gas station. And I'll haved saved at least one more 5-gallon worth by the end of mowing season.


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

Well as long as you want to rely on the "old republicans" and the foreign oil market than yes we should keep the oil drilling out of the U.S. Good point!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

are the prices dropping at all???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Sep 7 2005, 07:46 AM
> *are the prices dropping at all???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97451*


[/QUOTE]


They have gone down a few cents here, and the news said they should drop later next week...as some of the refineries should be running again, and the reserves they dipped into should be distributed. I don't see them dropping below 2.00 again...not since we were still driving at 3.00. (not that some can help it)
I miss the .89 cents a gallon days! -_-


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 7 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Which reminds me, what happened to the "cents" symbol on the keyboard? ...used to be above the number 6 I believe.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The "¢" symbol is still around. You have to hold down the "Alt" button and type in the number 155.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Sep 7 2005, 10:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "¢" symbol is still around. You have to hold down the "Alt" button and type in the number 155.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97705
[/B][/QUOTE]









And you knew that...HOW?!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 7 2005, 10:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









And you knew that...HOW?!






























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97708
[/B][/QUOTE]
Because I am a dork like that!







That is my desktop publishing skills coming into play! There are a lot of "hidden" symbols using the "Alt" key.

Here they are:

French Characters
à 133 
ç 135 Ç 128
é 130 É 144
è 138
ù 151

German Characters
ä 132 Ä 142 
ö 148 Ö 153 
ü 129 Ü 154
ß 225

Spanish Characters
é 130
á 160
í 161
ó 162
ú 163
ñ 164
Ñ 165
¿ 168
¡ 173
ü 129

Other Useful Characters
w 119
x 120
y 121
z 122
{ 123
| 124
} 125
~ 126
Ç 128
ü 129
é 130
â 131
ä 132
à 133
å 134
ç 135
ê 136
ë 137
è 138
ï 139
î 140
ì 141
Ä 142
Å 143
É 144
æ 145
Æ 146
ô 147
ö 148
ò 149
û 150
ù 151
ÿ 152
Ö 153
Ü 154
¢ 155
£ 156
¥ 157
P 158
ƒ 159
á 160
í 161
ó 162
ú 163
ñ 164
Ñ 165
ª 166
º 167
¿ 168
_ 169
¬ 170
½ 171
¼ 172
¡ 173
« 174
» 175
ß 225


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Sep 7 2005, 11:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I am a dork like that!







That is my desktop publishing skills coming into play! There are a lot of "hidden" symbols using the "Alt" key.

Here they are:

French Characters
à 133 
ç 135 Ç 128
é 130 É 144
è 138
ù 151

German Characters
ä 132 Ä 142 
ö 148 Ö 153 
ü 129 Ü 154
ß 225

Spanish Characters
é 130
á 160
í 161
ó 162
ú 163
ñ 164
Ñ 165
¿ 168
¡ 173
ü 129

Other Useful Characters
w 119
x 120
y 121
z 122
{ 123
| 124
} 125
~ 126
Ç 128
ü 129
é 130
â 131
ä 132
à 133
å 134
ç 135
ê 136
ë 137
è 138
ï 139
î 140
ì 141
Ä 142
Å 143
É 144
æ 145
Æ 146
ô 147
ö 148
ò 149
û 150
ù 151
ÿ 152
Ö 153
Ü 154
¢ 155
£ 156
¥ 157
P 158
ƒ 159
á 160
í 161
ó 162
ú 163
ñ 164
Ñ 165
ª 166
º 167
¿ 168
_ 169
¬ 170
½ 171
¼ 172
¡ 173
« 174
» 175
ß 225
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97709
[/B][/QUOTE]









I think that is the category of "useless information"!























You crack me up!







Do you have those memorized? Or a cheat sheet?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We had to memorize them, but I have since forgotten so now I have them written down. What a useless assignment!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I had them too, and I often see hubby make funny little symbols in the conversation in the chat room he goes into and I laugh at the reactions he gets back from his mates......º¿~


----------

